
Japan kills 333 whales in annual Antarctic hunt - spking
https://www.yahoo.com/news/japan-kills-333-whales-annual-antarctic-hunt-052217729.html
======
kalleboo
The only reason to be opposed to this level of whaling is due to animal rights
concerns.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minke_whale](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minke_whale)
The IUCN Red List labels the common minke whale as Least Concern. COSEWIC puts
both species in the Not At Risk category. NatureServe lists them as G5 which
means the species is secure on global range.

~~~
teh_klev
Should one read from your comment that you're fine with this?

~~~
kalleboo
At least humans aren't bringing these poor animals into the world in captivity
just to be slaughtered like we are with, say, pigs.

------
WheelsAtLarge
Here's a good article on whaling's modern history.

[https://www.wired.com/2015/12/japanese-barely-eat-whale-
whal...](https://www.wired.com/2015/12/japanese-barely-eat-whale-whaling-big-
deal/)

